# livefoodsbypost.com - let me down :(



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

ordered 2 tubs of small/med crickets for £5 on tuesday (after 6 so ne it would be an extra day) and only just got them today (so beardies had to do without for a couple of days  ) minus a tub of cricks in the order and on the receipt :O( even though they have taken the 5 squid.

have emailed so hopefully it will get sorted, never had a problem until now. 

Has anyone else hasd problems?


Rob


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i use livefood uk..and have never had any probs if ordered before 3.00pm you will recieve next day and even when ordered after that time they will come day after next...always come in gd condition...


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

I use Livefoods Direct. All within 3 days tops (I've never waited more than one) and all in VERY good nick.  
See how the winter weather affacts that though :?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

A bit of a six year grave dig this one so you may need to blow the dust off the post but i just spotted it whilst doing a google search, 

So in order to redress the balance if anybody has just stumbled across this post in google whilst looking for reviews on my company it may be worth pointing out that the original poster in this thread went on to open his own online store a few weeks later but unfortunately decided to use all of our images, descriptions and template files without our permission!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

So what was this store called? Name and Shame:devil:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

they are no longer trading so no need to name it : victory:


----------

